# pigeons made nest on my balcony what do i do ?



## amber21 (Apr 16, 2003)

I have been feeding the birds on my balcony for some time now , they come and they go but just last week two pigeons in paticular have been coming to my second floor balcony on a daily basis , I noticed the male bird {im assuming its the male} was bringing twigs so i kind of new they were going to start a nest . I have to small children myself who like to frequently play on the balcony , i no longer let them , The birds have somewhat become hostile towards me when i step out to feed them and im becoming a little afraid of these birds yet i dont want to disturb the nest which has to lovely eggs , any suggestions would be more than greatly appreciated thanks !


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello and welcome!

If the pigeons started to nest then do you have any idea when the eggs were laid? 

This time maybe you will have to leave them finish incubating and raising the babies (incubation period is 17-20 days and it takes about 20 days for the babies to grow up and fly away so all together maybe 40 days)
Also the parents might even start another nest when these babies hatch and are about 14-15 days old.. 
If the chicks are already developing in these eggs then you have to leave the parents finish the job but next time if you watch closely you can bring in the egg after it has been laid by afew hours and boil it then return it to the nest.. In 44 hours a second egg will be laid but it might be hard for you to tell the difference so to be safe wait until both eggs are laid then remove them quickly, boil them and return them to the nest (this way the babies won't hatch but they will still incubate them for about 20 days)

I have 3 couples nesting on my balcony and I either boil the eggs or substitute with fake plastic ones.

Mary


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Amber,

Thank you for your concern about these pigeons. You said that you were a bit afraid of them because they were becoming hostile. Please don't be afraid of them, they can't hurt you although they like to pretend that they can because they have got to protect their nest.

My most disabled rescue pigeon is the most aggressive I have come across. She really loves to attack my hand whenever it goes near her, but despite her best efforts she has never managed to break the skin, or even to hurt me. Their beaks just aren't built for piercing or tearing!

Cynthia


----------



## amber21 (Apr 16, 2003)

the pigeons laid one egg first about five days ago and than another about a day or two ago ..thank you all so much for this helpful info i really appreciate it!!!


> Originally posted by maryco:
> *Hello and welcome!
> 
> If the pigeons started to nest then do you have any idea when the eggs were laid?
> ...


----------

